# My last post



## gpatrick (Oct 28, 2017)

I have been on this forum for years and have asked and received many replies to questions which I appreciated.  I've also replied with what I hoped would be answers based on 20+ years in IT and working with AIX and Solaris, and on my own time, FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD, Plan 9, and dabbling in Inferno and trying ArcaOS and A2 Oberon (AOS).

This is my final post.  Months ago I said I was finished posting after Oko made fun of a new member and other members defended Oko.  The new member left.  That was unacceptable behavior, but after a brief hiatus, I continued posting.

Well, that is now over.  Oko is again the reason.  This clown, for years, has made unsubstantiated claims which are easily refuted by just a simple search.  "NetBSD is dead."  "Illumos is dead."  Just the other day it was "Netflix doesn't contribute any code back to FreeBSD."  "Docker can't run on SmartOS."  In nearly all instances they are nothing more than outlandish FUD.  Just a couple of weeks ago he said "nobody should be giving bad advice" and then continues making weird claims.  He knows nothing about Plan 9, but makes claims and statements like he is the master of all knowledge and what he says must be the truth.

Yet, as with the new member who said they were leaving because of Oko and others defending him, nobody has told him to stop.  You almost encourage his idiot-ness.

I think I've deleted my posts that I could, except those I started and they can't be orphaned, or those which were closed, so I can't delete.

So, purely because of Oko and the encouragement he receives to continue his pin-headed comments, I am done and this is my last post.  No need to reply or make insults because I won't be back.


----------



## hitest (Oct 28, 2017)

gpatrick said:


> So, purely because of Oko and the encouragement he receives to continue his pin-headed comments, I am done and this is my last post. No need to reply or make insults because I won't be back.



Sorry to see you go.  Sometimes taking a break from a forum can be refreshing.  Perhaps you'll be back.  On occasion I've drifted away from this forum, but, I do come back as I like the content and members here.  Best wishes!


----------



## liquidLD (Oct 28, 2017)

I read some forums post,and I think your posts were okay,the ones I've read ,gpatrick. 
I don't know about your problems,but you seem a nice guy,and obviously I,for example, being a newbie on this forum ,won't agree to people treating me bad and/or in a condescend way. 
Each of us is better than other in something,and things balance themselves naturally in life. Maybe not so much in digital forums,but hey.  
Wish you all the best, take care .


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 28, 2017)

gpatrick said:


> So, purely because of Oko and the encouragement he receives to continue his pin-headed comments, I am done and this is my last post.  No need to reply or make insults because I won't be back.


No offense intended but that doesn't stop me from being critical... seeking out drama much?

Note: I'm not defending Oko here, but I do think it's unfair to make announcements like this. First and foremost: you don't like someone? Easy: we have this ignore feature on the forums. Add him and your problems are over, you no longer have to annoy yourself over Oko. And lets be honest here: it's you who choses not to do so.

So Oko talks FUD eh?  Well, just because of your comment I went over his profile to check some of his recent posts...  I agree that he sometimes has a rather specific opinion. What's wrong with that, everyone should be entitled to his/her opinion and have the right to stand behind that. "Freedom of speech" doesn't mean "_Freedom to say the things I like and keep quiet about stuff I don't like_".



Oko said:


> Well when you mix FreeBSD developers who are using OS X as their desktops and Ubuntu gamers wannabe FreeBSD desktop users who don't make a difference between API audio/driver layer (OSS) and an audio server sndio then you get a new UNIX comedy show called FreeBSD desktop



Critical?  I suppose. FUD?  Nah.



Oko said:


> You are already doing something very strange by using ZFS on i386.



Although I definitely don't fully agree with Oko here he does raise a very reasonable concern. After all: the maximum amount of memory on 32bit systems is 4Gb. And below 4Gb ZFS on FreeBSD will automatically disable ZFS prefetch which can have its impact on performance. You can re-enable that (vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable) but it will have its impact. I may not fully agree with Oko, and he is a little direct here, but the guy most definitely raises a valid concern.

More Oko "fud":



Oko said:


> sysutils/docker, and Bhyve are completely unrelated technologies. Bhyve is an immature (IMHO) attempt in the Type 2 Hypervisor for FreeBSD (OpenBSD similarly has equally immature VMM). Comparable Red Hat Linux technology would be KVM. I always thought that FreeBSD would have being better server by porting mature Type 1 Hypevisor Xen Dom0 (please don't point me to the port. It is experimental and not production ready). NetBSD can act as Dom0 but the port was never properly completed (MP is still not possible on Dom0 after 10 years in the pkgsrc). So my recommendation for Dom0 would be Alpine Linux  which accidentally takes us to docker.



It gets even better, Oko even corrects himself. From that same post:



Oko said:


> Edit: Apparently SmartOS (I am not sure how is that possible) supports Docker. I was oblivious to that fact so it might have everything one needs for visualization



So much for that comment...



gpatrick said:


> I think I've deleted my posts that I could, except those I started and they can't be orphaned, or those which were closed, so I can't delete.


Which, in my very humble opinion, makes you a really selfish person. Just because you don't like another member of the forum you now deprave everyone from your given hints, tips and comments in the past. You basically risk disrupting certain threads which were in no way, shape of form related to Oko and might now be extremely hard to understand _for those very same new users you claim to care for so much_. Not saying this is so because I don't know the kind of stuff you posted, but I do think it's a bit selfish and childish to remove the whole lot nonetheless.

When I post I do so to help out others, not to further my own status and/or ego. When I have a beef with someone on the forums I tell them and if that doesn't work out then I put 'm on ignore and I move on. My goal on this forum is to have fun, share the fun that is FreeBSD, help others enjoy this thing called FreeBSD and well... that's about it.

In the unlikely event that I would get into a major beef with the forum staff over something you'll probably see only one thing happening: less of my posts appearing. I don't need drama, I don't need the attention and I most certainly don't need to put the blame of my shortcomings onto others.

*Note:* I'm not defending Oko here, and I most certainly do not try to pretend that he's fully innocent, but I still think your reaction is way over the top. The posts Oko made which I read (grabbed 'm from his profile history, see quote snippets above) pretty much counter your concerns in my opinion.

But most of all: don't like someone?  Use ignore, that's what the feature was made for. Instead you're taking it out on the entire forum by deleting all your stuff. And that's a move I simply can't respect for reasons mentioned above.

I honestly hope you'll find another forum where you can have some fun (I somewhat doubt it, every Internet forum will have their own 'Oko' (no offense intended Oko, meant within the context of the OP)), but I also can't help mention: don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 28, 2017)

Dear gpatrick,
there is one additional thing to be considered. This forum is international. Nobody can take care on everybodies way of communiation in her or his usual environment. From my point of view I prefer a "you are stupid because of ..." instead of something washed in political correctness. We all are engineers or so and therefore we should never consider criticism to be personal but only related to some topic.

For myself it is easy since I am not a native English speaker. I can always consider that I have understood something wrong if someone blames me for whatever. Therefore it might be not wrong to do the same and to consider that everybody has basically a good attitude.

Welcome back soon!


----------



## fernandel (Oct 28, 2017)

I do not attacking Oko but I agree what gpatrick wrote about him. For example, just find Mr. Sato name or about developers with Apple computers (one post is not so old).


----------



## k.jacker (Oct 28, 2017)

Sad to hear you are leaving gpatrick 

...but let me throw in some simple and helpful sentences my dad taught me since I was a little angry boy.

- You'll allways meet a lot of kids who treat you or your friends bad... 
- As long as they don't hit you or your friends in the face, avoid or ignore them...
- They are many and you'll meet more of those people all your life, you'll never get rid of them and you can't change them...
- So just don't spend time on anger about them and keep up your good mood...

Ok, this does not apply to any situation or any person but especially on the internet it fits in very good.

People who know everything, hate everthing, criticise everything, don't use formatting, don't say "hello" and "thank you", don't mark threads as "solved", don't care to give threads an appropriate name, don't use periods and commas, don't care for upper- and lowercase, do full-quote everything or do post questions with total lack of useful information or with way to much of it are everywhere. On every forum and in every place where people communicate with each other.

I'm sure everybody of us here on the forum thinks at least one of the above things really suck, but it's very unlikely that two of us have the exact same opinion about all the above.

I have to admit that I write more than I should, but it's on purpose, just read on....

I'm bored. I sit in a hotel room 1000km away from home. Winter has come and the weather is bad. I came here to connect new machines at a bottling plant but those machine won't arrive as expected. That sucks, so I write thinks that some people may find suck because my mood sucks.

Maybe I would have never written this, if I where at home with my wife now. Oko and me and everybody writes thinks in ways that annoy others sometimes.
Some do it more often because they are angry, others are stressed or have no job and no money. Or they are bored....

Some people may even hate me for highjacking this (luckily off-topic) thread with my hobby-psychologist diarrhea but in reality I'm a nice person, i swear... who knows.

Maybe some of you will full-quote me now and write in all-lowercase letters something like: "go home you braindead psycho you know nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!",
while others will thank me.

That's because where all different, it's ok for me.
Let's keep up this truly brilliant forum as a friendly team.

...I almost forgot... please forgive me all the questions I asked that where unclear worded and I will forgive everybody who **FULL**QUOTES**EVER**SINGLE**#/&$%!"**POST!!!**AAAIII**CAN'T**STAND**IT**ANYMORE!!!


----------



## nickednamed (Oct 31, 2017)

Oko said:


> Well when you mix FreeBSD developers who are using OS X as their desktops and Ubuntu gamers wannabe FreeBSD desktop users who don't make a difference between API audio/driver layer (OSS) and an audio server sndio then you get a new UNIX comedy show called FreeBSD desktop



As the "Ubuntu gamer wannabe FreeBSD desktop user" in question, I must say I'm joyed to see this mistake of mine brought up again 

While Oko's occasional insults (see above), mistakes, biases, etc., may grate from time to time, the guy obviously spends more time here than most of us, and has provided a lot of useful information over the years.

Overall, it's nice to have guys like him; If it wasn't for BSD-obsessives like Oko, "life" would be much harder for newbies and "wannabes" like me.


----------



## bookwormep (Nov 1, 2017)

gpatrick.. I have read some of your posts and value what you have to say. Wish that you would learn to bob and weave like the rest of us, or grow some incredibly thick exterior. 

This is a FreeBSD forum after all, and alot of the extras are more window decoration for forum users, so don't get caught up in the tinsel and colored lights along the wall, okay?


----------



## da1 (Nov 4, 2017)

In regards to Oko, I think he has a very valid point. Personally, I prefer things less sugar coated. The guy knows his s***t, he's a long time user here and on the other forums. Sorry to see gpatrick leave but yeah, life happens. I think it's on each of us to grow up, have thicker skin and more brains.



k.jacker said:


> Sad to hear you are leaving gpatrick
> 
> ...but let me throw in some simple and helpful sentences my dad taught me since I was a little angry boy.
> 
> ...



this. +1 (a million times)

Grow up peps, it's time to mature.

LE: I can't count the number of times I got slapped on the wrist by DD, vermaden, oko, J65nko, the OpenBSD community, SirDice, friends, colleagues, co-workers, ex gf's, etc, but you know what, they were right. You're stupid, you get slapped, you fall.... but you get up, you learn and you become thankful for the life lessons and the people that gave 'em to you 'cause in the end, it only helps you become a better person.


----------

